# ARISTOCRAFT MOTORS?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Are all Aristo Craft motors the same?

Between Different Diesel's? 

Between Different Steam Engines?

Between Steam Engines and Diesel's 


I need motors for a SD-45 and there are some Steam Engine motors on E bay that are reasonabley priced.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope, their not all the same, only the ones from engines using the same motor-block would be the same, 
the -9, or E-8 motors should be the same as Ur SD-45...
Paul R...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristo has changed things along the way also. At one time Aristo claimed the E8 motors would be wound differently to go faster, but we know that did not happen. 

The motors for the Mallet, new Pacific, and the Mikado are all the same. 

But I guess this is not helping JJ! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

One warning when it comes to the Aristo 3-axle motor blocks: Watch that the ones you find don't have the plastic worm gears. There were some early run replacement motor blocks that used plastic instead of brass worms, and when the heat transferred down the steel motor shaft to the plastic worm, you can imagine what happened! The reason I know is I fixed some for a friend who used them to convert one of his old style drive Pacifics. 

Keith


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have several of the early version blocks and have not experienced the meltdown of the gears. Must be over loading the locos. Later RJD


----------

